# My DTV service went out - they can't fix for 5 days!!!



## eddieb (Jul 21, 2007)

Got up this morning and I was getting an error 771A message on both receivers. Checked cables outside and all looked fine. Called DTV and they had me go thru some stuff, they did some tests and resets, and they had me run some diagnostics. 

Bottom line is they said they need to make a service call to fix it. He thinks my SWM box went bad. But then he can't get a guy out here until SUNDAY! Today is Tuesday!! I asked him: "So I'm not gonna have any TV for 5 days?" He said sorry but yeah.

Doesn't DTV prioritize service calls and gives somebody like me (service completely out) priority over somebody that has a service call scheduled to add a box, upgrade service, etc.? This is nuts!! I've been a "loyal customer" as they always tell me since 1998. I've never had this kind of thing happen.

Who do I call or email or whatever to get someone out here sooner? Is there a different number I should call, supervisor to ask for, department to reach, etc.? I can't believe DTV has procedures in place where something like this is acceptable to them. Thanks


----------



## loveshockey (Feb 25, 2008)

I would call Retention..


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy (Nov 4, 2006)

eddieb said:


> Got up this morning and I was getting an error 771A message on both receivers. Checked cables outside and all looked fine. Called DTV and they had me go thru some stuff, they did some tests and resets, and they had me run some diagnostics.
> 
> Bottom line is they said they need to make a service call to fix it. He thinks my SWM box went bad. But then he can't get a guy out here until SUNDAY! Today is Tuesday!! I asked him: "So I'm not gonna have any TV for 5 days?" He said sorry but yeah.
> 
> ...


Try unplugging and replugging the SWM's power inserter (PI). Typ[ically located in the attic or in some cases behind one of the receivers. After doing so you may find that a simple reboot fixes the issue. I'm just trying to give an alternative to waiting.....


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

Why should they bump someone else to make time for you? What if someone that has one more day of history that calls after you get off the phone and bumps you? When does the me first madness end.

If you need your service restored right now, there are plenty of retailers in the yellow pages that can have someone to your house tomorrow, maybe even today. It's not going to be free though.


----------



## eddieb (Jul 21, 2007)

Yoda-DBSguy said:


> Try unplugging and replugging the SWM's power inserter (PI). Typ[ically located in the attic or in some cases behind one of the receivers. After doing so you may find that a simple reboot fixes the issue. I'm just trying to give an alternative to waiting.....


Thanks for the suggestion, but that's what the service guy already had me try and it didn't work. But I do appreciate your affort in helping me.


----------



## kcaudiofx (Dec 27, 2009)

771A is loss of power to SWM which is either bad LNB or (in most case) the power inserter (inverter whatever you wanna call it) has became unplugged. very very important to look at the PI (Power Inserter) and make sure their is a SOLID Green Light on it, if not, make sure its plugged info power..

Directv Corp doesnt prioritize service calls, I know this part is too late but this is for potential new customers, I ALWAYS suggest signing up with a local retailer, in my case, if ANY and I do mean ANY of my customers EVER have ANY problems I am out within 24 hours to fix such problems, I myself as a business owner/Directv Dealer will get a HEFTY chargeback if my customers are NOT happy.. Directv Corp has millions of customers, its sad to say but they can honestly care less of losing a few thousand because they didnt have time to make service calls happen quicker..



eddieb said:


> Got up this morning and I was getting an error 771A message on both receivers. Checked cables outside and all looked fine. Called DTV and they had me go thru some stuff, they did some tests and resets, and they had me run some diagnostics.
> 
> Bottom line is they said they need to make a service call to fix it. He thinks my SWM box went bad. But then he can't get a guy out here until SUNDAY! Today is Tuesday!! I asked him: "So I'm not gonna have any TV for 5 days?" He said sorry but yeah.
> 
> ...


----------



## eddieb (Jul 21, 2007)

RobertE said:


> Why should they bump someone else to make time for you? What if someone that has one more day of history that calls after you get off the phone and bumps you? When does the me first madness end.
> 
> If you need your service restored right now, there are plenty of retailers in the yellow pages that can have someone to your house tomorrow, maybe even today. It's not going to be free though.


If a doctor or a hospital has an emergency patient come in, do they just tell them to get to the back of the line while they work on the guy with a hang nail that has an appointment??? Of course not.

Most service providers build some buffers in between appointments for those calls that need quicker attention than most of the other ones. Just like hotels always have available hotel rooms even when they are "full". Because Murphy's Law is the rule when it comes to service, so you need to plan accordingly.

I don't expect them to come out today necessarily. But FIVE days from now is unacceptable. I would miss all the bowl games this week and half the NFL playoffs this weekend. Which would be pretty ironic since I paid big bucks to see all the NFL games with Sunday Ticket, but may have no access to the playoff games that are available to anyone with a TV.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

I had a 771 Error Message and a Directv Installer came out after a week went by and had to put rubber boots on the coax connectors because moisture had gotten into them.

Now everything works fine.


----------



## eddieb (Jul 21, 2007)

kcaudiofx said:


> 771A is loss of power to SWM which is either bad LNB or (in most case) the power inserter (inverter whatever you wanna call it) has became unplugged. very very important to look at the PI (Power Inserter) and make sure their is a SOLID Green Light on it, if not, make sure its plugged info power..
> 
> Directv Corp doesnt prioritize service calls, I know this part is too late but this is for potential new customers, I ALWAYS suggest signing up with a local retailer, in my case, if ANY and I do mean ANY of my customers EVER have ANY problems I am out within 24 hours to fix such problems, I myself as a business owner/Directv Dealer will get a HEFTY chargeback if my customers are NOT happy.. Directv Corp has millions of customers, its sad to say but they can honestly care less of losing a few thousand because they didnt have time to make service calls happen quicker..


I checked and the PI does have a solid green light on it. The service guy had me unplug it, he did some kind of reset on his end, and then I plugged it back in. Thanks for the suggestion though.


----------



## YtseJammer1977 (Oct 29, 2010)

eddieb said:


> Got up this morning and I was getting an error 771A message on both receivers. Checked cables outside and all looked fine. Called DTV and they had me go thru some stuff, they did some tests and resets, and they had me run some diagnostics.
> 
> Bottom line is they said they need to make a service call to fix it. He thinks my SWM box went bad. But then he can't get a guy out here until SUNDAY! Today is Tuesday!! I asked him: "So I'm not gonna have any TV for 5 days?" He said sorry but yeah.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately, there is no one to call. Service calls are on a first come, first serve basis, and if they don't have anything until Sunday, it means that all available techs in your area are completely booked until then. Even retention cannot override this.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

kcaudiofx said:


> 771A is loss of power to SWM which is either *bad LNB* or (in most case) the power inserter r..





eddieb said:


> I checked and the PI does have a solid green light on it. The service guy had me unplug it, he did some kind of reset on his end, and then I plugged it back in. Thanks for the suggestion though.


Well one thing is left.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

YtseJammer1977 said:


> Unfortunately, there is no one to call. Service calls are on a first come, first serve basis, and if they don't have anything until Sunday, it means that all available techs in your area are completely booked until then.


However, if you Establish a Good Relationship with your Installer and get his phone number after giving him a Good Tip then when you have an Emergency you can just call him and see if he is Available and mine are always Available because they know I TIP Good!!!


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Drucifer said:


> Well one thing is left.


BAD LNB!!!


----------



## YtseJammer1977 (Oct 29, 2010)

eddieb said:


> If a doctor or a hospital has an emergency patient come in, do they just tell them to get to the back of the line while they work on the guy with a hang nail that has an appointment??? Of course not.
> 
> Most service providers build some buffers in between appointments for those calls that need quicker attention than most of the other ones. Just like hotels always have available hotel rooms even when they are "full". Because Murphy's Law is the rule when it comes to service, so you need to plan accordingly.
> 
> I don't expect them to come out today necessarily. But FIVE days from now is unacceptable. I would miss all the bowl games this week and half the NFL playoffs this weekend. Which would be pretty ironic since I paid big bucks to see all the NFL games with Sunday Ticket, but may have no access to the playoff games that are available to anyone with a TV.


Just an FYI, the NFL Sunday Ticket only gives you access to regular season games. Playoffs are not available in that package


----------



## eddieb (Jul 21, 2007)

YtseJammer1977 said:


> Just an FYI, the NFL Sunday Ticket only gives you access to regular season games. Playoffs are not available in that package


I realize that. All I was doing was pointing out the irony of the fact that while I paid lots of money for the privilege of seeing any game during the season, some of the most important games, the playoff games, I will miss because of this outage while anyone else with ANY kind of TV will be able to watch them because they are on the networks for free.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

eddieb said:


> I realize that. All I was doing was pointing out the irony of the fact that while I paid lots of money for the privilege of seeing any game during the season, some of the most important games, the playoff games, I will miss because of this outage while anyone else with ANY kind of TV will be able to watch them because they are on the networks for free.


Yet another good reason to have OTA capability, independent of satellite boxes. If you can receive local OTA stations, (for the playoffs), get whatever antenna you can sling together and have a go. Unfortunately, if you are out of range of OTA, then you really are out of luck, without going to another household.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

hasan said:


> Yet another good reason to have OTA capability, independent of satellite boxes. If you can receive local OTA stations, (for the playoffs), get whatever antenna you can sling together and have a go. Unfortunately, if you are out of range of OTA, then you really are out of luck, without going to another household.


I have OTA via an AM21 OTA Tuner and of course an OTA Antenna on the Roof so when my Satellite Reception wasn't working well two weeks ago at least I could tune into my Locals Via OTA until Directv could get an Installer out to fix my Coax Connections.


----------



## BigBearf (May 29, 2006)

I had the 771 error about 4 wks ago on a Saturday night and called D*TV. I have the protection plan and thought that someone would be available within 48 hours.
I was given a service call date of over 2 weeks for a Sunday visit and when I expressed concern the rep then stated that since we had been talking that day was booked and the next day available was Monday. I went ahead and booked the service call and asked to speak to retention to no avail. I was able to troubleshoot the system and bypassed everything directly to the dish and found that the problem was coming from the dish. 

I still had OTA and 2 old HR-10s hooked up so I could watch but not record. The next day when the snow melted the 771 message went away and has only returned with another heavy snow day for about 2 hours.
The message to me was that I can live without D*TV via OTA and Mac Mini using Plex and ATV2 for Netflix streaming.

I am seriously considering downsizing D*TV and when my committment is up I may can them. I hope other subs voice there concern over inordinately long service calls.

Bigbearf


----------



## lwilli201 (Dec 22, 2006)

With your setup, is it possible to bypass the SWM? You may be able to get some service until they get it fixed. If the LNB is bad you are out of luck.


----------



## dogbreath (Apr 26, 2006)

Cold weather and snow caused the 771A. I had to replace the cable from the lnb to the house. Do not know what actually failed, cable or connector.


----------



## prestone683 (Aug 16, 2010)

Being a technician, I can tell you if you treat us with respect, we leave phone numbers behind. I drive a company van. I don't mind using their gas on a day off to go work. I've driven 2 1/2 hours before to go bury a cable for a guy who lives in the woods, and needed a pole mount. But when I came back, coffee, tea, food, and money were awaiting me. 

It pays to be respectful, we work hard.

(Edit)  And let me tell you, we don't get paid enough, but we understand customer frustration. Believe me, we are customers too.


----------



## cariera (Oct 27, 2006)

Call back twice a day to see if there is a cancelation and you can be scheduled earlier.


----------



## blackhawkzone (Nov 30, 2007)

i think that 5 days is pretty acceptable turnaround to get it fixed and this isnt an emergency, no matter how much money you pay or how long you are a customer.


----------



## otisorungus (Oct 10, 2010)

Call back ONCE, ask if they have something sooner (they won't). Politely ask for a credit for the five days you will be without service, and be thankful that the biggest problem you'll have for the next five days is no T.V. Then go outside, spend time with family, play a game, go on the Internet, etc.(you get the idea). 

It's only T.V....


----------



## ffemtreed (Jan 30, 2008)

How you would feel if you scheduled an appointment to add an HD box to a new TV you just got and took a day off work to be home so the install could happen and then they day before that you got a call saying sorry, we can't be there tomorrow because so and so got a 771 error that is an emergency. Can you take another day off work and hope there are not any emergency's that day???? 

Loss of TV for a couple of days isn't an emergency and its laughable to compare it to a hospital emergency room where peoples lives are at stake!


----------



## mobandit (Sep 4, 2007)

Your analogy concerning doctors and emergencies isn't _really_ valid. Medical emergency does override medical issue. Losing TV is never an emergency that I can see...it is, after all, just TV.


----------



## bobcamp1 (Nov 8, 2007)

blackhawkzone said:


> i think that 5 days is pretty acceptable turnaround to get it fixed and this isnt an emergency, no matter how much money you pay or how long you are a customer.


Really? If I called TWC, they'd be at my house within 48 hours. Five days is too long.


----------



## sdirv (Dec 14, 2008)

eddieb said:


> If a doctor or a hospital has an emergency patient come in, do they just tell them to get to the back of the line while they work on the guy with a hang nail that has an appointment??? Of course not.


Um.......this isn't a hospital, the D* tech isn't a doctor, nobody's life is at stake, it's not an emergency......it's TV.

For a few days, while waiting for service. the OP can read a book, go to the mall with his wife, send the kids outside to play (oh the horror, kids outside playing) I'm sure no permanent damage will be done.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

bobcamp1 said:


> Really? If I called TWC, they'd be at my house within 48 hours. Five days is too long.


This isn't cable. It's an entirely different animal. TWC is also regional.


----------



## am9ac1 (May 15, 2007)

The problem ended up being a bad connector on the cable at the LNB causing a short on the power to the SWM. Go through each connection and disconnect one at a time until you find the one that allows the green light on the SWM power inserter to stay on solid. Replace that connection and you should be good to go.

Andy


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

bobcamp1 said:


> Really? If I called TWC, they'd be at my house within 48 hours. Five days is too long.


Really? I called TWC 3 months ago & had to wait 6 days.


----------



## ejhuzy (Jun 19, 2006)

To the OP,

I had the same exact problem happen to me. I too had to wait 5 days for DTV to come out and fix the problem. I complained to rentention and got credit for the time with no TV service. I also got a $100 credit and 3 months free Starz & Showtime.

That said, my problem was a bad SWM-16. What I did to get some service back while waiting for DTV to come out was to bypass the SWM-16. It required me to put BBC's on the DVRs and to go through set up again, but I at least had TV.

Good luck with your issue.


----------



## Billzebub (Jan 2, 2007)

otisorungus said:


> It's only T.V....


Blasphemy!!!!!


----------



## markfp (Mar 9, 2010)

I think first come first serve is the only fair way, just like in a bank or supermarket. Just because I'm in a hurry, should I just be able to cut into the head of the line? I don't think so. Prioritized systems just cause hard feelings and lend themselves to abuse.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

prestone683 said:


> Being a technician, I can tell you if you treat us with respect, we leave phone numbers behind. I drive a company van. I don't mind using their gas on a day off to go work. I've driven 2 1/2 hours before to go bury a cable for a guy who lives in the woods, and needed a pole mount. But when I came back, coffee, tea, food, and money were awaiting me.
> 
> It pays to be respectful, we work hard.
> 
> (Edit) And let me tell you, we don't get paid enough, but we understand customer frustration. Believe me, we are customers too.


Waaaaah! You techs should consider yourselves lucky you have a job.  Never heard such a bunch of whiners as many of the DirecTV techs who hang out here. The job doesn't pay well, DirecTV rips us off, we're overworked, customers suck, they don't respect us, they expect us to be on time, they don't tip us for doing what we are paid to do, blah blah blah. There are 17,000,000 unemployed in this country who (if physically able) would jump at the chance to have your (not YOU specifically) "problems."

Does Bribery=Respectable? If you tip me well I will do good work for you?

Sorry ... had to vent.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

richierich said:


> However, if you Establish a Good Relationship with you Installer and get his phone number after giving him a Good Tip then when you have an Emergency you can just call him and see if he is Available and mine are always Available because they know I TIP Good!!!


Now THAT's a worthwhile suggestion!


----------



## BKC (Dec 12, 2007)

TBlazer07 said:


> Waaaaah! You techs should consider yourselves lucky you have a job.  Never heard such a bunch of whiners as many of the DirecTV techs who hang out here. The job doesn't pay well, DirecTV rips us off, we're overworked, customers suck, they don't respect us, they expect us to be on time, they don't tip us for doing what we are paid to do, blah blah blah. There are 17,000,000 unemployed in this country who (if physically able) would jump at the chance to have your (not YOU specifically) "problems."
> 
> Does Bribery=Respectable? If you tip me well I will do good work for you?
> 
> Sorry ... had to vent.


----------



## jjeeffff (Jul 23, 2008)

am9ac1 said:


> The problem ended up being a bad connector on the cable at the LNB causing a short on the power to the SWM. Go through each connection and disconnect one at a time until you find the one that allows the green light on the SWM power inserter to stay on solid. Replace that connection and you should be good to go.
> 
> Andy


Same thing happened here. Took them 5 days to get out to the house and it was a bad connector. If I knew that I could have fixed it myself in 5 minutes.


----------



## wallfishman (Dec 31, 2008)

TBlazer07 said:


> Waaaaah! You techs should consider yourselves lucky you have a job.  Never heard such a bunch of whiners as many of the DirecTV techs who hang out here. The job doesn't pay well, DirecTV rips us off, we're overworked, customers suck, they don't respect us, they expect us to be on time, they don't tip us for doing what we are paid to do, blah blah blah. There are 17,000,000 unemployed in this country who (if physically able) would jump at the chance to have your (not YOU specifically) "problems."
> 
> Does Bribery=Respectable? If you tip me well I will do good work for you?
> 
> Sorry ... had to vent.


they dont need to jump at the chance Grandpa all the need to do is head down to directv. If they qualify they can get a job. If they have a truck. tools. ladder, insurance. meters etc they can be a contractor. Just because times are hard doesnt mean that anyone that has a job should just run around kissing ignorant peoples ass like yourself.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

wallfishman said:


> Just because times are hard doesnt mean that anyone that has a job should just run around kissing ignorant peoples ass like yourself.


 Yea, never kiss up to your ignorant customers unless they pay you off first. Without <ignorant or otherwise> customers you'd have no job. Remember who puts the food on your table and stuffs your pocket with bribes, er, tips. !pride Ah yes, the American worker's credo: We do our customers a favor when we do our job! !pride :lol:


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

Yikes. So much disrespect. A shame.


----------



## YtseJammer1977 (Oct 29, 2010)

wallfishman said:


> they dont need to jump at the chance Grandpa all the need to do is head down to directv. If they qualify they can get a job. If they have a truck. tools. ladder, insurance. meters etc they can be a contractor. Just because times are hard doesnt mean that anyone that has a job should just run around kissing ignorant peoples ass like yourself.


So True


----------



## joe diamond (Feb 28, 2007)

eddieb said:


> If a doctor or a hospital has an emergency patient come in, do they just tell them to get to the back of the line while they work on the guy with a hang nail that has an appointment??? Of course not.
> 
> Most service providers build some buffers in between appointments for those calls that need quicker attention than most of the other ones. Just like hotels always have available hotel rooms even when they are "full". Because Murphy's Law is the rule when it comes to service, so you need to plan accordingly.
> 
> I don't expect them to come out today necessarily. But FIVE days from now is unacceptable. I would miss all the bowl games this week and half the NFL playoffs this weekend. Which would be pretty ironic since I paid big bucks to see all the NFL games with Sunday Ticket, but may have no access to the playoff games that are available to anyone with a TV.


No, 
Actually hospitals do let you sit. What you consider an emergency may not be a big deal in the scheme of things in their world. If you mention you plan to use Workers Compensation Insurance you should just bring your own BandAid.

This is only TV. You pay for the signal and you pay to watch commercials.

And around here + elsewhere service calls are out much longer...weeks longer...because nobody, even in this economy, will long work for the money offered to service Directv customers.

Emergency television service?

Joe


----------



## joe diamond (Feb 28, 2007)

ejhuzy said:


> To the OP,
> 
> I had the same exact problem happen to me. I too had to wait 5 days for DTV to come out and fix the problem. I complained to rentention and got credit for the time with no TV service. I also got a $100 credit and 3 months free Starz & Showtime.
> 
> ...


Here is another part of your story,

That failed component could generate a charge back for the installer. A defective component fails but the Home Service Provider deducts the overhead of a service call from the installer.

So they are constantly training new installers, are often short handed and have many installation problems. Some customers come here to learn how to fix their rigs.

Joe


----------



## raoul5788 (May 14, 2006)

eddieb said:


> If a doctor or a hospital has an emergency patient come in, do they just tell them to get to the back of the line while they work on the guy with a hang nail that has an appointment??? Of course not.


You aren't seriously equating an emergency room with your television room are you? Of course not.....


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

joe diamond said:


> No,
> Actually hospitals do let you sit. What you consider an emergency may not be a big deal in the scheme of things in their world. If you mention you plan to use Workers Compensation Insurance you should just bring your own BandAid.
> 
> This is only TV. You pay for the signal and you pay to watch commercials.
> ...


Service call is Flat $25 For the service Vist (what the Tech get's paid per call)-No matter how long it takes to fix it or how long it takes to get to the service location.

If it is a repeat (from) any tech The orginial Tech is deducted $12.50 -no matter what was found to be wrong even it the repeat is No trouble found.

That is only one of many reason's they can not keep anyone for any length of time.


----------



## bobcamp1 (Nov 8, 2007)

Hoosier205 said:


> This isn't cable. It's an entirely different animal. TWC is also regional.


It's the same animal. TV service is TV service -- the customer doesn't care about the logistics. Nor should he. If your competitor can provide prompt service, so should you if you expect to stay in business.

Besides, the D* installers are local. Just like your cable company's.

D* is required to give the OP credit for the service he's missing. They'll probably also throw in something else too. He should call.


----------



## TDK1044 (Apr 8, 2010)

richierich said:


> BAD LNB!!!


Agreed. To the OP; if you like the installer that comes out, get his cell phone number....they usually call you before arriving anyway, so it will show up on caller id.

I have the number of a great installer in my area, and on the rare occassion that I have an issue, I give him a call and he drops by within a day.

I tip him well of course.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

bobcamp1 said:


> It's the same animal. TV service is TV service -- the customer doesn't care about the logistics. Nor should he. If your competitor can provide prompt service, so should you if you expect to stay in business.
> 
> Besides, the D* installers are local. Just like your cable company's.
> 
> D* is required to give the OP credit for the service he's missing. They'll probably also throw in something else too. He should call.


Actually our installers here in CT are from RI. You can call that local but they have to drive 1 to 1-1/2ish hours to get to our area of CT before they start seeing customers. From what I've seen the DirecTV installers cover a much larger area than the local cable company; which means you need more installers just to cover the area and then you want to keep even more to have one day turn arounds. Not gonna happen; especially considering that most of the installers don't work for DirecTV. They work for a company that contracts to DirecTV.

BTW, Comcast is local and their offices are about ten minutes from here and they don't come out the day you call them either. It's usually 2-4 days out and sometimes longer.

And, it is a different animal. A friend of mine with a DVR problem just took it over to the Comcast office and they traded it with a new-ish one (and yes just like with DirecTV you don't have an option on the model, you get whatever new or used working box they have on hand). You can't do that either of satellite providers. It is a very different animal.

Mike


----------



## NewForceFiveFan (Apr 23, 2010)

When I had D* installed it was on a saturday about two weeks out from when I signed up cause that was their earliest available opening on a day I could be there. They still called a few times before then if a cancellation popped up to see if I wanted it installed sooner. I'm sure you'll get a call before the 5 days is out.


----------



## wallfishman (Dec 31, 2008)

TBlazer07 said:


> Yea, never kiss up to your ignorant customers unless they pay you off first. Without <ignorant or otherwise> customers you'd have no job. Remember who puts the food on your table and stuffs your pocket with bribes, er, tips. !pride Ah yes, the American worker's credo: We do our customers a favor when we do our job! !pride :lol:


 wow so its not just DTV techs you have a problem with all American workers. You know what to do about that dont you. Pack up and move to another country. Ill buy you a ticket with all my bribe money !!!! Your one of them guys probably gets ignorant with the girl behind the counter at wawa just because they had the honor of selling you a cup of coffee too right ?? why not man theyd all be nowhere in life without you !!!

But for now you better run on back to your room. The nuthouse warned you last week about sneaking onto that computer.


----------



## BKC (Dec 12, 2007)

*mod edit:near profanity removed JUST GOT REAL!!!* !rolling


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Sure did, and attracted the attention of a moderator. 

Folks, play nice or this thread will be closed and infractions issued. Do not attack each other publicly or attempt to circumvent the profanity filters. That just makes me cranky and I can't be responsible for the outcome when I'm cranky.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

wallfishman said:


> wow so its not just DTV techs you have a problem with all American workers. You know what to do about that dont you. Pack up and move to another country. Ill buy you a ticket with all my bribe money !!!! Your one of them guys probably gets ignorant with the girl behind the counter at wawa just because they had the honor of selling you a cup of coffee too right ?? why not man theyd all be nowhere in life without you !!!
> 
> But for now you better run on back to your room. The nuthouse warned you last week about sneaking onto that computer.


 I don't have a problem with ANYONE except those who don't realize where they would be if they had no customers, or those who do the LEAST work they can do to get through a day. As for WaWa, none near me however when I purchase something and the worker can't count change and gives me 9 dimes instead of 3 quarters, a dime and a nickel because the register doesn't tell them what 90cents is and throws the change on the counter without a smile or a thank you I would sometimes ask him/her "Do you like your job?" and they would always answer "No" then I tell him/her they should look elsewhere to find something they like. If one takes a job, ones job is to do the best job they can do whether they like it or not. It's called a "work ethic" and yes, a large number of workers just don't have one anymore.

As for your personal attacks, doesn't bother me a bit. I've been called worse by much better people.


----------



## eddieb (Jul 21, 2007)

ffemtreed said:


> How you would feel if you scheduled an appointment to add an HD box to a new TV you just got and took a day off work to be home so the install could happen and then they day before that you got a call saying sorry, we can't be there tomorrow because so and so got a 771 error that is an emergency. Can you take another day off work and hope there are not any emergency's that day????
> 
> Loss of TV for a couple of days isn't an emergency and its laughable to compare it to a hospital emergency room where peoples lives are at stake!


With all due respect, the point I was making previously is that companies that make service calls, especially for products of a technical nature, usually build intentional gaps in their service call schedule to be able to prioritize calls of a more urgent nature. I used to work for one such company and that's exactly what we did. I know of others that do the same thing. That way, you can prioritize calls without having to cancel another person's appointment. I would NEVER expect them to cancel an appointment just for me.


----------



## eddieb (Jul 21, 2007)

DTV came out and fixed the problem. It took over an hour and a half, but he finally got it working. He first tried to replace the LNB, but that didn't do it. After replacing a few connectors and that not fixing it, he finally just replaced both the power inverter box and the multi-switch box outside. Don't know which one of those was the culprit, but all was fine after that.

There were lots of folks that commented here about my thought that they should have serviced me before others that had an appointment because I was dead in the water with their service. Some said how would I feel if I had an appointment and they cancelled it because someone like me was more important. 

I NEVER said I expected them to cancel someone else's appointment for me nor would I EVER expect them to do that. What I did say was that some companies, especially technical companies, that service their customers for problems, upgrades, etc. build gaps into their schedules so they can prioritize and thus service those customers who were dead in the water with no service without having to cancel other appointments for folks that were getting an upgrade, had a problem with a particular feature, etc. I worked for a similar company and that is EXACTLY what we did. I know of others who do the same thing. That way, you can quickly service those customers who are completely out of service without impacting the regular appointments. 

Apparently DTV does not do this. Once I understood that, although I wasn't thrilled about it, I understood and had no problem with it.


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

eddieb said:


> DTV came out and fixed the problem. It took over an hour and a half, but he finally got it working. He first tried to replace the LNB, but that didn't do it. After replacing a few connectors and that not fixing it, he finally just replaced both the power inverter box and the multi-switch box outside. Don't know which one of those was the culprit, but all was fine after that.
> 
> There were lots of folks that commented here about my thought that they should have serviced me before others that had an appointment because I was dead in the water with their service. Some said how would I feel if I had an appointment and they cancelled it because someone like me was more important.
> 
> ...


Well, DirecTV being DirecTV isn't going to bend over backwards to help you. Hell, they wouldn't even move slightly to one side so you could wheel your 98yr old wheelchair bound grandma somewhere. They just really don't care. They piss people off all the time and yeah, some leave, but seeing as they are still adding subs overall, they don't care about customer service.

Truth be told though, it wasn't DTVs fault YOUR equipment failed.

I wouldn't tell you to climb on a two story roof (cuz I wouldn't do that either), but I'd go in the attic or basement or whatever to fix something myself before I'd call DTV for help (and I have).


----------



## ffemtreed (Jan 30, 2008)

eddieb said:


> DTV came out and fixed the problem. It took over an hour and a half, but he finally got it working. He first tried to replace the LNB, but that didn't do it. After replacing a few connectors and that not fixing it, he finally just replaced both the power inverter box and the multi-switch box outside. Don't know which one of those was the culprit, but all was fine after that.
> 
> There were lots of folks that commented here about my thought that they should have serviced me before others that had an appointment because I was dead in the water with their service. Some said how would I feel if I had an appointment and they cancelled it because someone like me was more important.
> 
> ...


Just remember a lot of Techs for DTV are independent contractors and they aren't getting paid unless they are on a job. Building in flex time for "just in case" emergency's isn't a good way for them to make money. They don't work an 8 to 5 job and go home. they work on a per job basis, so the more jobs they get done in a day the more they make (or should I say the more uncle Sam has to take).


----------

